
Choosing to Skip the Upgrade and Care for the Gadget You’ve Got - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/21/technology/personaltech/choosing-to-skipthe-upgrade-and-care-for-the-gadget-youve-got.html
======
projct
Most people I know that do this don't understand the security implications of
doing such a thing. Choose old devices very carefully...

